# Barnett cobra question.



## sharpshooter16 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey guys im new here and was wondering if 3/8 steel balls will take a squirrel with the tube bands.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum  This topic comes up a lot. The barrnet tubes are much better suited for heavier ammo such as 12mm lead balls and even heavier. You could take a squirrel with a 3/8 steel ball but you must go for headshots. The key is practice, You could take squirrel with any catty as long as you practice.


----------



## sharpshooter16 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i put trumark tapered bands on mine , it makes the pull lighter and more suited to light ammo ..

http://www.simple-shot.com/products/trumark-rrt-tapered-tubes


----------



## sharpshooter16 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey I got my cobra today and I was shooting it some and was wondering with what part of this type slingshot arms do I am with when shooting sideways if possible with this kind.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

sharpshooter16 said:


> Hey I got my cobra today and I was shooting it some and was wondering with what part of this type slingshot arms do I *am* with when shooting sideways if possible with this kind.


I don't understand the question, when you wrote 'am' did you mean aim ? If you did mean aim, when using a wire catapult (such as the cobra, black widow, marksman..) i don't aim using the forks (the forks are the 'slingshot arm'), i just shoot instinctive style, tilt the slingshot sideways draw and shoot.. when you get accurate enough start practicing on the speed of the draw.. draw as fast as you can and still be accurate. Try to put targets up on trees to mimic a squirrel or a pigeon.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

sharpshooter16 said:


> Hey I got my cobra today and I was shooting it some and was wondering with what part of this type slingshot arms do I am with when shooting sideways if possible with this kind.


When shooting sideways, make sure the bands are one on top of the other, and use the top fork to aim. 

Here is the link to the Barnett shooting guide:

http://barnettcrossbows.com/sites/default/files/Shooting%20guide%20for%20slingshots.pdf

Hope that helps ya brother,

CM


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Clever Moniker said:


> sharpshooter16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I got my cobra today and I was shooting it some and was wondering with what part of this type slingshot arms do I am with when shooting sideways if possible with this kind.
> ...


Look who's back !


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

zippo said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > sharpshooter16 said:
> ...


I like to show up every now and then!!


----------



## sharpshooter16 (Apr 20, 2015)

Today the tubes slightly ripped so i am gonna buy the tapered tubes. hopefully 4 will last me a while. My aim is becoming more hit than miss. However, i havent tried the fork aiming method. but when i get the bands ill try it that way.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I am assume they are ripping at the fork attachment area or possible the pouch area.

First, the commercial fork attachment is horrible, change that to a gypsy tie of your choice. Second, the hole and pull through itself pouch method does not last long and rips after a short while. A constrictor knot or cuff is much, much better.

My tubes last a very, very long time using gypsy ties and thick cotton string constrictor knots.

My 2c worth.

wll


----------

